# I need a Kit that won't strangle me!



## respro100 (Jul 15, 2014)

I've searched this forum but still wonder. I have a huge gut. I weigh 280. I can find my bibs no problem. I'll get a 3xl bib and be good to go. I'm just fat in my torso _mostly. _All the jerseys I've tried on are super tight even in 3XL. Are there any companies that make a jersey not so constricting? I mean a 3XL is almost impossible to get to zip up. Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Can't be of much help, as I'm on the other end of the spectrum. I can't find a hi viz jersey that is small enough for my liking. Most hi viz stuff tends to be "club fit" while I want a race fit.

Good luck, someone might have ideas.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Check out the stuff at elevengear.com

I'm right at 220 lbs. I wear thier 2x size stuff and it fits just barely loose. 280lbs is big, but maybe thier 3x stuff will,fit you? 

I love thier hi viz line of products.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Doug B said:


> Check out the stuff at elevengear.com
> 
> I'm right at 220 lbs. I wear thier 2x size stuff and it fits just barely loose. 280lbs is big, but maybe thier 3x stuff will,fit you?
> 
> I love thier hi viz line of products.


They make the best kit ever! At least for ME! 

Poseur | Elevengear Cycling


----------



## Ironbutt (Nov 30, 2001)

Check AeroTech Designs. Big Man's Cycling Jerseys - Loose Fit and Comfortable They have sizes up to 6xl


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

nayr497 said:


> Can't be of much help, as I'm on the other end of the spectrum. I can't find a hi viz jersey that is small enough for my liking. Most hi viz stuff tends to be "club fit" while I want a race fit.
> 
> Good luck, someone might have ideas.


Maybe grab a piece of kit from this years TinkoffSaxo?


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

respro100 said:


> I've searched this forum but still wonder. I have a huge gut. I weigh 280. I can find my bibs no problem. I'll get a 3xl bib and be good to go. I'm just fat in my torso _mostly. _All the jerseys I've tried on are super tight even in 3XL. Are there any companies that make a jersey not so constricting? I mean a 3XL is almost impossible to get to zip up. Any ideas are appreciated.


When you drop a few... I find that Hincapie has the most "american" sizing of the regular sized cycling kit (based in West Virginia? or something like that). I'm six feet, two twenty and their XL tops are just right if not a tad too loose in the drops. I have a big chest as well, and even in jackets sized XL and L it's really the chest/shoulder area that's the tightest, not stomach or anywhere else.

So for now, the other big&tall links would probably work best, for later, Hincapie is the anti Castelli.


----------



## respro100 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks folks. I'm saving these links. I like both of these brands. I'll probably try the aerotech brand first until I lose some extra weight.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

respro100 said:


> Thanks folks. I'm saving these links. I like both of these brands. I'll probably try the aerotech brand first until I lose some extra weight.


to help illustrate wear a size 46R jacket, 46 chest, 37 waist and the XL race fit stuff fits...super tight. The regular cut Hincapie stuff (which includes most if not all of their premium line) is a slightly loose in XL. The problem with buying a quadruple XL Castelli jersey just to make the chest is all that unwanted length (spec'd for someone 6'5") extra length leads to bunching and stuff in your jersey pockets dangling past your ass (which actually feels like someone is tugging on your jersey and choking you slightly). 

Hincapie Emergence model of shorts and jersey are my all time favorite pieces of clothing. I'm wearing out two sets for 3 years now, I hate riding in anything else. They also use chamois from Elastic Interface Technologies on mid models and up, really nice pads. So yeah, Hincapie IMO is by far the most clyde friendly of the high end brands.


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

Same situation. I'm not 280 but my middle makes it harder to buy comfortable apparel. It's getting a bit warm for it now (at least in the south) but I was wearing compression t-shirts for a while. They're made to be tight all over. Put a jersey over that and it slides around nicely over the t-shirt material. The compression helps me work on sucking in my gut.


----------

